# Alli in Ragefire/Flammenschlund Ini



## Jonoliva (11. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mal gerne in Ogrimmar in die Horde Startinstanz Ragefire/Flammenschlund gehen.
Problem ist, ich bin Alli :-)!
Gibt es vielleicht einen einfachen Weg dahin zukommen?
Als Hordler kann man recht leicht, wenn man den Weg kennt, ins Verlies nach Sturmwind kommen, aber ist es auch so leicht in Ogrimmar?
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen?

Thx


----------



## Sturmwut (11. April 2008)

nein das geht nicht, ausser du machst erstmal die ganzen hordler platt, also kommplet ogrimmar raiden


----------



## Nehemiah (11. April 2008)

ganz einfach: erstell dir nen horde char. so lang sollte es nicht dauern den auf lvl 15 zu bekommen...


----------



## Xinda (11. April 2008)

wie is den der weg ins verlies? *fg*

ich war mal ally aber nie drin :X

aber in og rein zum schlund ist schwer. der liegt mitten drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es seih den du bist schurke und schleichst dich rein.
aber auch dann ist es schwer weil da auch wachen rum laufen.


----------



## skunkie (11. April 2008)

Mach dich nackig und laß dich reinsterben, das geht, aber alles ablegen, was schaden nimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonoliva (11. April 2008)

das mit dem reinsterben ist mal ne gute idee ...

mit horde char war ich ja schon 2 mal drin, aber der boss kill als alli fehlt noch ^^


----------



## Exomia (11. April 2008)

1. Kommst du als Hordi nicht ins Verlies

und 

2. Kommst du als Ally nicht in den Flammenschlund

Außer! du wirst von drei leuten gezogen und mittels Hexerport vor die ini geportet. hinsterben is ne Saublöde idee. da biste stunden unterwegs weil du dich cm weit rein sterben muss und irgen wann 1 Stunde warten kannst bist du dich wieder beleben kannst. Denke nicht das darauf wirklich wer lusst hat Oo


----------



## humanflower (11. April 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Mach dich nackig und laß dich reinsterben, das geht, aber alles ablegen, was schaden nimmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist zwar stressig und sehr nervend (leichencampen ftw) aber es funktioniert!


----------



## -PuRity- (11. April 2008)

Hab mit meinem Hexer und 2 Freunden mal jemandem reingeholfen. Über den Hintereingang (also der gleich ins Tal der Weisheit) reingeritten inkl. Pala Reit Aura. Dann rein in die ini, wieder raus und porten. Geht jetz ja noch leichter, nachdem man als Hexer auch direkt in ini's porten kann.


----------



## Arkoras (11. April 2008)

Also durch den Vordereingang ist keine gute Idee, 1) sind da mehr Spieler als Sand in OG und 2) ist da Saurfang, den kannst du auch mit 100 Allys nicht killen, da is Illidan ein witz im vergleich,  also nimm den hintereingang und reite (renne) bis zur Kluft der Schatten oder so und dann zur Ini, wenn du aber noch nicht 70 bist, oder wenigstens ein Epic Mount hast, wird das eine seehr lange arbeit, weil dich die Wachen immer entdecken und dich meist mit wenigen schlägen töten.


----------



## skunkie (11. April 2008)

> mit horde char war ich ja schon 2 mal drin, aber der boss kill als alli fehlt noch ^^



Laß dir von Thrall die Quest geben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (11. April 2008)

moin,

nein es ist nicht leicht.

du hast 2 möglichkeiten:

1) raid und dann durchrushen, wobei deine gruppe, falls ihr rein wollt zusammen sein solltet
2) du bist schurke oder druide ;-)

der eingang ist leider nicht so gut zu erreichen, wie das verliess. klar muss auch horde durch sw durch, aber an den paar wachen IM verliess kann man vorbei rennen. in og gibt es dort einige npc mehr.

also entweder auf non-pvp versuchen, oder eben raid/stealth.

grüße

ps: war mim schurken drin und hab auch mal den boss von og besucht.


----------



## skunkie (11. April 2008)

> nein es ist nicht leicht.



Es geht gut, es dauert nur lange, weil der Friedhof gehässigerweise weit weg liegt für die Allianz.


----------



## Apex (11. April 2008)

als alli in reg ? geht leicht, also glaube der weg nach ogri auf dem lvl ist schwerer^^

sosnt nimm dir nen 70iger mit der vorläuft die wachen zeiht und du dackelst brav hinterher...


----------



## Thrultyr (11. April 2008)

Wir sind letztens einfach reingeritten, war eher spät am Abend, wurden kaum von Wachen angegriffen. Sollte als 70er eigentlich kein Problem sein. 

Wichtig ist nicht vorne, sondern am Hintereingang reinzureiten, dann bist du ziemlich schnell in Ragefire. Ev. vorher mal den Weg mit nem lvl 1 Hordie abgehen.

lg,
Thrul

ps: wir warn 2 70er und sind einfach durchgeritten ohne abmounten oder sonstiges.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (11. April 2008)

Coole Idee... Werds mal mit meinem 57er-Krieger heut ma versuchen... ma gucken, wie weit ich komme... klingt auf jeden Fall nach ner Herausforderung, dass unterhalb von Level 70 und nackig zu versuchen ;o)


----------



## Jetrel (11. April 2008)

als 70'er ist das kein problem. hab ich mit meiner jägerin mal gemacht. die hordies standen da nur rum und haben mir nachgeguckt^^ den einzigen schaden den ich bekommen hab waren 50 fallschaden..

EDIT: bin vorne reingeritten


----------



## Jonoliva (11. April 2008)

bin ja schon 70 und wie gesagt mit meinem horde char schon drin gewesen :-)

werde es mit anlauf machen und morgen mal berichten ...

und ich denke so schwer kann es auch nicht werden, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich in if vor den kriegsmeistern mal einen einzelnen horde krieger gesehen habe, der keine wachen an sich hatte ...


----------



## k3ks (11. April 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> 1. Kommst du als Hordi nicht ins Verlies
> 
> und
> 
> ...


1. doch kommt man
2. doch kommt man
3. es geht max bis 2 min


----------



## Bobo Rasta (12. April 2008)

So, es geht. Ich bin mit meinem Nachtelfen-Krieger Stufe 57 gestern im Flammenschlund gewesen... und hatte noch nen Zwergen-Paladin Stufe 20 im Schlepptau, der hats auch geschafft...

Ich hatte mir vorher ganz billige Kleidung gekauft, meine gute Rüstung hab ich auf die Bank gelegt, wegen den Rep-Kosten. Daher hab ich natürlich statt über 6000 Rüstung nur 1200 gehabt, bin aber trotzdem mit nur 3x Sterben bis zu Instanz gekommen, der Pala muss 2x mehr den Löffel abgeben. Da gab es aber noch keine 2-Minuten-Wartezeit für Wiederbeleben, nur der Weg vom Friedhof bis in die Stadt dauert so 2 Minuten. In Summe haben wir also grade mal 10 Minuten für die Aktion gebraucht...

Wir sind durch den Seiteneingang rein. Ich vorweg auf 60%-Mount, alle Wachen mir dann hinterher und der Zwergen-Pala rannte dahinter und hatte so freien Weg. Ich selber wurde dann erst an der Kreuzung, wo ich links abbiegen muss, vom Sattel geholt und starb, der Pala aber nur knapp hinter mir. Dann halt ein Stück näher Richtung Ini wiederbelebt, ein paar Meter gerannt, gestorben, das halt 3x. Der Pala ebenso, wobei der dank Bubble sogar noch jeweils was weiter kam und irgendwann aufgeholt hat, dann aber einmal die Bubble zu spät eingeschaltet hat und einmal an nem Zaun hängen blieb, daher 2 Tode mehr als ich. Kurz vor der Ini gabs sogar ne Möglichkeit, ungestört zu mounten und die letzten Meter zu Reiten.

Also, Reinsterben geht, man schafft es auch ohne 100%-Mount, man kriegt sogar Chars weit unter Level 70 durch, wie der Pala auf Stufe 20 beweist. Und ich wette, mit meinem vollen Equip wär ich sogar noch weiter gekommen, aber so hatte ich halt keine Rep-Kosten und die Ini selebr war ja auch quasi nackt kein Thema...


----------



## Ematra (12. April 2008)

MadMat schrieb:


> also entweder auf non-pvp versuchen, oder eben raid/stealth.




Öhm, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich die Aussage richtig verstanden habe... Aber non pvp? Sobald man eine der Hauptstädte der anderen Fraktion betritt, ist man pvp-geflaggt, auch auf PvE-Servern.


Im Übrigen denke ich, dass Reinsterben soooo lange nicht dauert, weil man ja doch immer ein gutes Stück weiterrennen kann. Beispiel Tunnel nach Winterquell. Wenn man sich da durchstirbt, braucht man auch nur vier Etappen, bis man durch ist, und es ist ein ganz schönes Stück.


----------



## Moktheshock (12. April 2008)

k3ks schrieb:


> 1. doch kommt man
> 2. doch kommt man
> 3. es geht max bis 2 min



Du kannst nur nicht als geist die inze betreten sonst stehste wieder aufem friedhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (12. April 2008)

Nehemiah schrieb:


> ganz einfach: erstell dir nen horde char. so lang sollte es nicht dauern den auf lvl 15 zu bekommen...




/sign


----------



## DJ CJ (12. April 2008)

wenn man die wege kennt  dan is des eig egal mit welchen lvl  du kommst überall rein sowohl verlies als auch rf 

mit nem max aufwand von  20 minuten danach  schön  chillig paar mal die  ini gerockt und sache passt


habs bishe mit allen chars geschaft und von denen hab ich 9 stück^^


----------



## Sreal (12. April 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Also durch den Vordereingang ist keine gute Idee, 1) sind da mehr Spieler als Sand in OG und 2) ist da Saurfang, den kannst du auch mit 100 Allys nicht killen, da is Illidan ein witz im vergleich,



nur komisch, dass wir das mit nem 10er raid schon geschafft haben. hintereingang rein, die bank gecampt, wärenddessen saurfang gepullt.. der lag relativ schnell.


----------



## Mace (12. April 2008)

ich bin da mit meinem mensch hexer schön öfters reingeritten..mit dem nötigen pvp equip kann man elegant durch og durchreiten xD


----------



## garius74 (12. April 2008)

Wenn du schleichen kannst, als Druide ist es kein so großes Problem mal reinzukommen.

Am besten durchs Hauptor, dann auf den großen Platz, rechts durch den Torborgen und dann links halten bis in diese Senke wo die Händler sind. Dann fast 180 Grad Kehre - und du bist in der Instanz.


Ehrlich gesagt ist der Ragefire Abgrund aber eher fad und es droppt noch nicht mal was Horden Spezifisches, was man als "Trophäe" mitnehmen könnte

Wenn du nicht schleichen kannst oder so low bist dass die Wachen dich riechen können... ja dann weiß ich auch nicht, da hilft dann wohl nur durchsterben...

Aber mit schleichen kommt man ohne zu sterben bis zur Instanz


----------



## °Morgenröte° (12. April 2008)

Naja, ein weg wär noch ein Stealthrun z.B Feral Tank drood, Heal drood, Feral DD, Schurke, Druide/ schurke

Alle in Stealth (Verstohlenheit, Katze: Schleichen)

Lg °Morgenröte°


----------



## Takvoriana (12. April 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> 1. Kommst du als Hordi nicht ins Verlies



Als Hordi kommst Du ohne Probleme ins Verlies :-)
Sehe das fast täglich auf unserem Server. Die reiten einfach durch die Stadt. Auf nem schnellen Mount kommst Du ohne Probleme an den Wachen vorbei und die Spieler in der Stadt reagieren meisst erst, wenn ne Warnung kommt (Angriff auf SW). Da kein Spieler der anderen Fraktion Dir dahin folgen kann, kannst Du dich auch da zurückziehen.


----------



## Arkoras (12. April 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> nur komisch, dass wir das mit nem 10er raid schon geschafft haben. hintereingang rein, die bank gecampt, wärenddessen saurfang gepullt.. der lag relativ schnell.



Beweise das erstmal, ich kann auch viel behaupten...und Saurfang  zu 10 killen ist UNMÖGLICH, es sei denn du bist einer von diesen leuten die auf Privatservern spielen und nur .kill eingeben müssen

Kann auch sein das du Oberanführer Runthak meinst, ok, der ist wirklich schnell tot, aber Saurfang hat über ne Million HP, feart, trifft für 6k dmg und immer wenn man ihn kritisch trifft bekommt man sofort und ohne auf rüstung zu achten 12000 DMG und du willst mir erzählen du hast ihn mit 10 gekillt?


----------



## Seryma (12. April 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Beweise das erstmal, ich kann auch viel behaupten...und Saurfang  zu 10 killen ist UNMÖGLICH, es sei denn du bist einer von diesen leuten die auf Privatservern spielen und nur .kill eingeben müssen



ich find das immer zum brüllen, wie leute denken auf privatservern wären alle gm's... 

auf pvt servern läuft es genauso. sind nur net soviele leute da... 

btt: wieso will jemand als ally unbedingt in rf rein?


----------



## Bodog (12. April 2008)

Hallo,
Manche sagten man kommt mit nem Hordler ned in das Verlies ich bin schurke bin durch die ganze ally herde gerannt keine sah mich und ich war im Verlies also ja ich denke es geht 

PS : Sind auch in SW mim mount rum geritten


----------



## Raefael (12. April 2008)

Nichts für ungut, aber ich frag mich auch auf welchen Servern die Allianz Spieler die hier gepostet haben zum Teil spielen. Aussagen wie bin durchs vordere Tor rein hab nebenbei noch Saurfang gelegt und bin dann RF, das ganze ist easy going, halte ich für sehr unglaubwürdig.

Habe für knappe 3 Jahre Horde gespielt und die Allianz hat es, während normaler Zeiten eigentlich nie geschafft Orgrimmar durch das Haupttor zu betreten, schon gar nicht wenn sie als Minigrüpchen ankamen. In SW hingegen kann man das schon öfter sehen, das Horde reinreitet und keine Sau sich dafür interessiert.

*BTT*
Ansonsten ist es wie gesagt schon möglich, Hintereingang benutzen, am besten nichts anfassen und durchreiten so weit man kommt, stealth Klassen haben da natürlich nen Vorteil.

//Rafa


----------



## Neotrion (12. April 2008)

also... alle die da sagen das geht nich....

1. Als Schurke wäre es sehr leicht
2. Einer von unserem Server, hat plötzlich mal im HandelsChat geschrieben ob ihn jemand nach sw Porten kann oder so^^ der ist einfach nur rein geritten, als Jäger.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. April 2008)

wenn du 70 bist, dann reite einfach den hintereingang rein. da komsmt du mit ein wenig glück unten an, ohne nem hordler zu begegnen


----------



## Arkoras (12. April 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> ich find das immer zum brüllen, wie leute denken auf privatservern wären alle gm's...
> 
> auf pvt servern läuft es genauso. sind nur net soviele leute da...
> 
> btt: wieso will jemand als ally unbedingt in rf rein?



Auf Privatservern gibt es GMs, die müssen nur .kill eingeben und der Mob fällt um. Dann stimmen auf diesen Servern die HP einiger Mobs nicht, zB Magni (Boss von IF) hätte nur 13k HP, das kann nicht stimmen denn er ist einer der stärksten Ally Bosse und sonst könnte man einfach mit 3 Schurken reinschleichen und ihn legen. Und wenn es keine GMs waren und auf Privatserver spielen wo die HP stimmt und wo die NPCs ihre fähigkeiten benutzen können! (auch sehr wichtig) dann kann es unmöglich sein, das man Saurfang tötet und schon gar nicht mit 10 leuten.


----------



## Jonoliva (13. April 2008)

Ich war nun auch da und bin nur einmal gestorben, weil ich das Q vom Dunkelmondjahrmarkt annehmen wollte und absteigen musste :-).

Wäre das nicht gewesen, wäre ich auch nicht 50m vor Ini-Eingang gestorben.

Und es kamen mir gerade mal 2 Hordler auf dem ganzen Weg entgegen.

P.S.: Hatte auch keine Rüstung an, war nackt ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. April 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> btt: wieso will jemand als ally unbedingt in rf rein?




Warum will jemand ein Mini Sporensegler als Pet und farmt ewig Ruf dafür ?
Warum will ein Hordenschurke U-Bahn fahren
Warum will ein Allie Schurke Zeppelin fahren.
Warum gibt es Level 1er Wettrennen

weil jeder unter Spass was anderes versteht und manche eben auch Lust auf Sachen haben, die nichts mit:"Ey guck ma ich bin full Epic" zu tun haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Gabs in Diablo I nicht sone Variante wo man mit nem neuen Char rein ist und geschaut hat wie weit man kommt ohne zu sterben. Dabei durfte man nicht zurück ins Dorf. Wie hies das noch, Ironman irgendsowas???


----------



## Big Tank (13. April 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> 1. Kommst du als Hordi nicht ins Verlies
> 
> und
> 
> ...



1. Falsch!
2.Falsch!

Durch Sw kann man leicht durchreiten zum Verlies!

Durch og über den hintereingang, ist aber bisschen schwerer als bei Sw.

Außerdem das limit zur Wiederbelebungszeit liegt bei 2 Min.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (13. April 2008)

Haha ich bin mit meinem Dudu rein geschlichen in verlies und hab den boss kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(kann man bei mybuffed sehen beim meinem dudu^^)
also ich hab mal gesehen wie ein pala in og rein gelaufen ist so weit es geht nach schlund wo er fast tod war hat er bubbel gemacht und war in der ini xD


----------



## Thoryia (13. April 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> nur komisch, dass wir das mit nem 10er raid schon geschafft haben. hintereingang rein, die bank gecampt, wärenddessen saurfang gepullt.. der lag relativ schnell.


Du rauchst extrem starkes Zeuch oder? Saurfang mit 10 Leuten gelegt, klar. Das schaffen nichtmal 40er Raids du Held. Sicher gehst Du auch alleine BT und Farmst Illidan, oder? Was manche hier für einen Stuss erzählen, Wahnsinn.


----------



## Panasori (13. April 2008)

also ich war mit meinem krieger (alli) schon ragefire...hab mich einfach beim raid abgesetzt und bin da rein^^


----------



## Arkoras (13. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Du rauchst extrem starkes Zeuch oder? Saurfang mit 10 Leuten gelegt, klar. Das schaffen nichtmal 40er Raids du Held. Sicher gehst Du auch alleine BT und Farmst Illidan, oder? Was manche hier für einen Stuss erzählen, Wahnsinn.



Sag ich ja, vielleicht hat er ja auch nur Runthak gemeint, da kann ich es mir gut vorstellen, aber wie gesagt, Saurfang, den Kommandant der Macht von Kalimdor kann man praktisch nicht töten. Weder mit 10 noch mit 100 Leuten.


----------



## Thoryia (14. April 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, vielleicht hat er ja auch nur Runthak gemeint, da kann ich es mir gut vorstellen, aber wie gesagt, Saurfang, den Kommandant der Macht von Kalimdor kann man praktisch nicht töten. Weder mit 10 noch mit 100 Leuten.


Das mit Runthak mag sein, aber wo war dann sein Boss Saurfang? Meiner Meinung nach stehn die ja beide da vorne rum, und Saurfang ist kein Kind von Traurigkeit, sobald da ein Raid anmarschiert kommt Charget er schon an den ersten ran und 1-2 Hittet ihn.


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (14. April 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem Hexer und 2 Freunden mal jemandem reingeholfen. Über den Hintereingang (also der gleich ins Tal der Weisheit) reingeritten inkl. Pala Reit Aura. Dann rein in die ini, wieder raus und porten. Geht jetz ja noch leichter, nachdem man als Hexer auch direkt in ini's porten kann.




Ich war auf lvl 60 mim Jäger ma dirn und hab mit meinem 70er druide auch den Ogexploit gemacht, unter Og^^, beide Allys

Der leichteste Weg nach RFA, da gehst du am besten über dne Seiteneingang, reitest da halt durchm bis du vor so ne Schlucht komsmt, da dann nach links und vor Thrall nach rechts und in die Inni laufen, wenn du stirbst einfach so weit wie mglich vorlaufen schon etc, soltl mit nur 23 mal sterben gehen, mfg Era


----------



## humanflower (14. April 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Der leichteste Weg nach RFA, da gehst du am besten über dne Seiteneingang, reitest da halt durchm bis du vor so ne Schlucht komsmt, da dann nach links und vor Thrall nach rechts und in die Inni laufen, wenn du stirbst einfach so weit wie mglich vorlaufen schon etc, soltl mit nur 23 mal sterben gehen, mfg Era


Deshalb einfach die komplette Ausrüstung ausziehen... sonst stehst du am Ende vollständig Rot in der Instanz!


----------



## Thoryia (14. April 2008)

Eratores_Nera_Hunt schrieb:


> Ich war auf lvl 60 mim Jäger ma dirn und hab mit meinem 70er druide auch den Ogexploit gemacht, unter Og^^, beide Allys
> 
> Der leichteste Weg nach RFA, da gehst du am besten über dne Seiteneingang, reitest da halt durchm bis du vor so ne Schlucht komsmt, da dann nach links und vor Thrall nach rechts und in die Inni laufen, wenn du stirbst einfach so weit wie mglich vorlaufen schon etc, soltl mit nur 23 mal sterben gehen, mfg Era


Keine Ahnung wo Du landest mit deinem Weg, aber sicher nicht in Rfa. Vor Thrall nach rechts? Häh? Also wenn er bei Thrall drin steht ist er definitiv falsch, und Tot.
Ich erklärs mal verständlich, Du hältst Dich nach dem reinreiten in OG oben immer links, bis Du einen lila farbenen Weg auf der linken Seite siehst. Da rein, und wieder nur links halten, runter springen und Du stehst direkt vor der Instanz. OHNE Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is Btw nicht schwieriger als mit einem Horde Char nach SW ins Verlies.


----------



## nkL (14. April 2008)

Nehemiah schrieb:


> ganz einfach: erstell dir nen horde char. so lang sollte es nicht dauern den auf lvl 15 zu bekommen...




theoretisch musst du den nicht mal auf lvl 15 leveln, sondern nur auf level 8. ab dann kannst rein. müsstest dann eben nur mit ner grp rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (14. April 2008)

So, nachdem ich hier gelesen hab, musste ich das auch ausprobieren *g* mit meinem lvl60 Schurken Twink, und es geht! Erst den Weg mit nem Hordechar gecheckt, dann zum Seiteneingang rein (da hinten ist echt kaum jemand, selbst zum Sonntag), und dank Blitzstrahlpulver und Sprinten nicht mal gestorben. Den Spaß wars wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (14. April 2008)

ich war drinne und kam von vorne ohen epicmount und ich bin an SAURFANG vorbeigeritten ging ohne probleme


----------



## Rojan (14. April 2008)

nochmal zu saurfang: wenn der nur seine 10-12k dmg macht wenn man ihn crittet, sollte n raid aus heilern, shadowpriests und warlocks doch eigtl ne reelle chance haben. dann bleibt zwar noch der tank, aber mit nem hp pool von 12k und von mir aus auch ner langsameren waffe sollte das doch wegheilbar sein...


----------



## Arkoras (14. April 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> nochmal zu saurfang: wenn der nur seine 10-12k dmg macht wenn man ihn crittet, sollte n raid aus heilern, shadowpriests und warlocks doch eigtl ne reelle chance haben. dann bleibt zwar noch der tank, aber mit nem hp pool von 12k und von mir aus auch ner langsameren waffe sollte das doch wegheilbar sein...



Zu dem weiter oben: Saurfang greift nur an wenn man ihn angreift!

Zu dem hier: Nein. Sagen wir der Tank hat 20k HP (mal angenommen), Saurfang trifft ihn für 2k Dmg (normaler Hit)=18k Resthp des Tanks. Saurfang macht sofort einen tödlichen Stoß der Heileffekte um 50% verringert und ca. 6k Dmg macht=Tank 12k. Jetzt nochmal criten und der Tank geht down. Ausserdem zählt Heilung auch als Krit und ich glaube jedenfalls, man kann nicht verhindern das Heilung crittet, oder? Ka, ausserdem hat er über 1million HP und steht sehr nahe an der Bank von Og, wo die meisten Spieler sind, ausserdem Fear er usw...

Noch so ein mega NPC steht in den östlichen Pestländern, in der Kapelle bei der Argentumdämmerung. Er trägt den Namen: "Korfax, der Held des Lichts"^^


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Zu dem weiter oben: Saurfang greift nur an wenn man ihn angreift!
> 
> Zu dem hier: Nein. Sagen wir der Tank hat 20k HP (mal angenommen), Saurfang trifft ihn für 2k Dmg (normaler Hit)=18k Resthp des Tanks. Saurfang macht sofort einen tödlichen Stoß der Heileffekte um 50% verringert und ca. 6k Dmg macht=Tank 12k. Jetzt nochmal criten und der Tank geht down. Ausserdem zählt Heilung auch als Krit und ich glaube jedenfalls, man kann nicht verhindern das Heilung crittet, oder? Ka, ausserdem hat er über 1million HP und steht sehr nahe an der Bank von Og, wo die meisten Spieler sind, ausserdem Fear er usw...
> 
> Noch so ein mega NPC steht in den östlichen Pestländern, in der Kapelle bei der Argentumdämmerung. Er trägt den Namen: "Korfax, der Held des Lichts"^^


Saurfang ist auch Teil der friedliebenden Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw greift er auch an, wenn andere NPC angegriffen werden, aber es ist richtig wenn man nix macht dann macht er auch nix. So lange man nur da rum steht...


----------



## Fearz (17. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Saurfang ist auch Teil der friedliebenden Horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sorry wenn ich blöd frage, aber wo ist denn der hintereingang zu OG um in den RFA zu kommen ??

plz wenns geht mit koords !


----------



## Seacore (17. Juni 2008)

Fearz schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich blöd frage, aber wo ist denn der hintereingang zu OG um in den RFA zu kommen ??
> 
> plz wenns geht mit koords !


schau dir die OG Karte an, da geht ein laaanger weg der sich Schlängelt, heißt glau au was mti Schlange, und der Eingang ist glaub von Ashara? naja, das Gebiet halt links von OG
bnzw, kannst du vom Haupttor zum Fluss udn dort hochschwimmen/reiten bis zur Brücke und dort gehts halt rein


----------



## Arkoras (17. Juni 2008)

Fearz schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich blöd frage, aber wo ist denn der hintereingang zu OG um in den RFA zu kommen ??
> 
> plz wenns geht mit koords !



brauchst keine koords, als ally fliegt man einfach zum punkt in azshara oder ins eschental bei dem posten wo das elite urtum ist, da reitest du den südstrom entlang, bis du schon das gewaltige tor und die brücke siehst, sie ist aber von 6 wachen geschützt, also nur mal als warnung


----------



## Fearz (17. Juni 2008)

Seacore schrieb:


> schau dir die OG Karte an, da geht ein laaanger weg der sich Schlängelt, heißt glau au was mti Schlange, und der Eingang ist glaub von Ashara? naja, das Gebiet halt links von OG
> bnzw, kannst du vom Haupttor zum Fluss udn dort hochschwimmen/reiten bis zur Brücke und dort gehts halt rein




ah danke danke =)


----------



## Nightwraith (17. Juni 2008)

Bei uns merkt das auch keiner wenn ein Alli einfach durchreitet...nur wenn du erstmal drin bist stehn 5 Hordler10 MIN. davor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juni 2008)

Ich war gestern mit meinem Lv 62 N811-Krieger drin.

Du reitest wie ein bekloppter auf den Hintereingang zu. Erreichbar über das Eschental und dann bei den Orks des Kriegshymnental am Fluß entlang. Zwischen Eschental/Aszara Richtung Brachland. Dann kommst du an eine Brücke direkt nach Ogrimmar. Da direkt mittig reinhalten. Es stehen zwei Wachen vor und zwei nach der Brücke. Nach einigen Sekunden ham sie mich natürlich vom Pferd geklopft. Ich hab kurz bevor ich Tod war mein Schmuckstück angeworfen (+900 Life für 15 sek oder so ähnlich) und bin einfach ohne mich zu wehren weiter gelaufen. Kurz vor der Biegung haben sie von mir abgelassen. Das war EXTREM Knapp! Und mein Pvp war auch an obwohl ich mich nicht gewehrt habe. Ich vermute mal es war wegen dem Schmuckstück. Kurz hinter nen STein gesetzt und geregt... 

Ab aufs Mount. Und er Straße weiter folgen. Nach der Brücke zum Hordenfp in Ogri, geht rechts ein kleiner Höhleneingang runter Richtung Flammenschlund. Wenn man weiß, wo er genau liegt, kommt man da rein ohne großartig blessuren davon zu tragen. Ich hab dann ein kleines Massaka an den Troggs veranstaltet. Und dort ausgeloggt. Am nächsten Tag GRAD nochmal den Boß gekillt (Spaß muß sein!). Und mich dann mittels Ruhestein weggeportet. 

Leider geht mein Blasc irgendwie nicht. Sonst würde es bei mir sogar im Profil stehen. Aber nach dem bin ich ja noch Lv 61 und hab seit dem garnix neues mehr gemacht!^ ^


----------



## Kronas (17. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit meinem Lv 62 N811-Krieger drin.
> 
> Du reitest wie ein bekloppter auf den Hintereingang zu. Erreichbar über das Eschental und dann bei den Orks des Kriegshymnental am Fluß entlang. Zwischen Eschental/Aszara Richtung Brachland. Dann kommst du an eine Brücke direkt nach Ogrimmar. Da direkt mittig reinhalten. Es stehen zwei Wachen vor und zwei nach der Brücke. Nach einigen Sekunden ham sie mich natürlich vom Pferd geklopft. Ich hab kurz bevor ich Tod war mein Schmuckstück angeworfen (+900 Life für 15 sek oder so ähnlich) und bin einfach ohne mich zu wehren weiter gelaufen. Kurz vor der Biegung haben sie von mir abgelassen. Das war EXTREM Knapp! Und mein Pvp war auch an obwohl ich mich nicht gewehrt habe. Ich vermute mal es war wegen dem Schmuckstück. Kurz hinter nen STein gesetzt und geregt...
> 
> ...


in hauptstädten geht sofort pvp an
sonst würden in den hauptstädten ja überall aus spaß mitglieder der anderen fraktion rumlaufen


----------



## dawii (17. Juni 2008)

JA wenn du lvl 70 bist kanst einfach beim hintereingang rein reiten oder auch beim haupteingang bis die hordler dich sehen bist schon in der instanz.
In If haben wir das auch immer gemacht da sind ma in die stadt rein geritten und auch wieder nach draußen die allys sind einfach zu langsam


----------



## dawii (17. Juni 2008)

OMG  hab mit ma eben die scheiße von euch durch gelesen ihr habt ja so kp wenn ihr das noch nie selbst gemacht habt oder zu dumm dafür seit solltet ihr nicht so viel scheiße schreiben  (lvl 70 wachen lol )

reite einfach in die stadt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (17. Juni 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> OMG  hab mit ma eben die scheiße von euch durch gelesen ihr habt ja so kp wenn ihr das noch nie selbst gemacht habt oder zu dumm dafür seit solltet ihr nicht so viel scheiße schreiben  (lvl 70 wachen lol )
> 
> reite einfach in die stadt
> 
> ...



Es gibt 70 Elite wachen in og, vorher mal informieren, dann posten. Stichwort Trolle und Dächer...


----------



## r4iden (17. Juni 2008)

Jetzt würde ich aber auch gerne erfahren wie ich ins Verlies als Hordler kommen kann?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx!


----------



## Dexter2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Lvl70er Elitewachen in Orgrimmar, die sind doch alle lvl 60 die elitewachen, einfach durch reiten und fertig
und bei den allys ist es noch einfacher durch reiten und fertig.


----------



## vicec (17. Juni 2008)

Also war grad auch mal in RF. Bin durchs Haupttor geritten, also nichts mit Hinten rum. direkt vorne rein auf dem direkten weg nach RF und fertig

die einzigen die mich net ignoriert haben waren 2-3 wachen an denen man aber problemlos vorbeireiten kann. hab nichtmal 1 schaden bekommen auf dem weg nach RF

erst nachdem ich wieder raus war kamen so nach 5 -10 minuten die ersten die mal schaun wollen warum die eine gelbe schrift in ihrer hauptstad lesen mussten.


----------



## Arkoras (17. Juni 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Lvl70er Elitewachen in Orgrimmar, die sind doch alle lvl 60 die elitewachen, einfach durch reiten und fertig
> und bei den allys ist es noch einfacher durch reiten und fertig.



Denkste....schau mal auf die Dächer übers AH...


----------



## Steff77 (17. Juni 2008)

Hiho

Hab erst gestern einen ally in den flammenschlund reiten sehn, als ich mit der gruppe auch gerade rein wollte^^

Ich denke als 70er is es leicht in den flammenschlund zu kommen.. das gleiche wie die vorredner schon sagten beim hintereingang reinreiten und schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Steff77 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexter2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Ach du meinst diese lvl70er Elitwachen, die sind nur da oben des keine leute da hoch gehn die machen aber nichts bis du da oben bist, glaub ich mal


----------



## Pumajäger (17. Juni 2008)

Ja geht ganz einfach.

Hab ich mal mit einem lv 16er Priest gemacht. 

Am besten ists wenn du dir zuerst mal einen Hordechar machst du die Stadt erkundigst.

Nimm am besten den hintereingang da kommt man am schnellsten vorran. Dann direkt von oben runter in die Kluft und dann in die ini.

Da mein priester dort ein onehitopfer von alles und jeden war brauchte ich schon fast eine Stunde aber um so mehr du aushältst umso schneller gehts also als lvl 70 er kommst du da wahrscheinlich mit einmal oder zweimal sterben durch (solange du nicht stealthen kannst)

Einfach durchsterben also du stirbst am Punkt A und wiederbelebst am Punkt A+10  und wieder sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (17. Juni 2008)

.... als 70er einfach durchreiten durch Hintereingang ....

Geh ich immer hin, den von dort aus kann man super Flüchten wenn man bei Stunk machen in den Städten zuviele Wachen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

